# Downsizing grass yard.



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey guys,

So for people who've gone from a medium sized grass yard, say 8k SQ ft, to a smaller yard, say 4k, how, if at all, has this drop affected you?

In my current situation, I have a nice backyard in a neighborhood setting. I can only see a neighbor to the left as my yard is higher than the fence.

I have an opportunity to buy a house that is 4x the size of my current house but the grass portion is almost a 50% size drop. The actual lot is 3x as big but it's extremely hilly so there is zero expansion of the grass area. Also, no neighbors.

I have 2 very active young boys (4 and 5) who are always outside in the back. If I'm being honest with myself, I only go in the grass to mow it (which I very much enjoy) so it's not a huge hit to me. I do however have guilt for the grass downsize because of the kiddos. In the new house there is like a 1000 sq ft playroom so they'd have a big enough indoor space.

Anybody downsized outdoor grass space and hate/love it? Conversely, anybody go increase grass space by like 5x and hate it?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I went from 8k to 4k. Really didnt like the feeling of going to a smaller yard and lot. But now I enjoy the 20 minutes mows and feel like I know every square inch and try to maximize results. With less yard I have been able to focus time on the garden and the rest of the landscaping more. Enjoy the time back and make it useful on other lawn things.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

I like lawn sizes that are multiples of fertilizer bag coverage, lol. I think 10k is about the idea size for most people's needs. Although I like having space, I have a huge lawn and it gets expensive to do applications. When I help friends and family with much smaller yards, I feel like I can do a lot more since the size is much more manageable and it's way cheaper to work with. Going to the store and only needing one bag of fertilizer is a foreign concept to me!

I guess imagine a swing set, sandbox, and shed in the backyard and think about how much space you'd have left.


----------

